
Local-first software: You own your data, in spite of the cloud - pcr910303
https://www.inkandswitch.com/local-first.html
======
oblib
I've been working on this concept since 2002 when I released my first web app.

I'm just about to release the latest version of that app and it offers a local
first option by letting the user store their data on a CouchDB installed on
their desktop pc. It runs entirely offline.

It also provides an option for the user to sync their data to our "Cloud"
based CouchDB so the app can be used on any web connected device.

For me, being able to accomplish that after all these years is huge, and I'm
kind of stunned at how little attention this approach has gotten by
developers.

My guess is that it will now take a catastrophic failure of the web to call
attention to it.

